# CARFAX - Service contract issues - what is it?!



## boriska00 (Sep 24, 2006)

I hope somebody have seen this before and can clarify it for me.

I ran a carfax on a car, it's an '06 550 w/ 35kmi on it.
CARFAX says that about 3 month after a car was purhcased, service contract was issued for it. The car was kept in NJ somewhere. Service contract was by "Service Plan Co.".

After that it has multiple entries that all say "Service contract claim. Tire(s) replaced".
And this happened at 8kmi, 17kmi, 20kmi, 25kmi, 27kmi and then the car was sold.

Did somebody encounter that before?
Is that some kind of warranty, but why have one on a new car?
And so many tire replacements? What's up?


----------



## TheCritic (Sep 6, 2008)

Sounds like a tire/rim insurance contract and a lot of nails/bad potholes. 

The contract is probably not transferable to you. 

Given the previous owner's bad luck I'd make sure the rims are OEM and not bent, maybe even take it to a tire shop for a thorough inspection.


----------

